# Problème avec le touchpad



## Keishia (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai acheté mon Macbook Noir en avril 2008.

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un gros problème, assez dur à expliquer, je vais essayer d'être la plus compréhensible possible.

Mon clic est comme "bloqué". Au démarrage, le curseur et en haut à gauche sur la pomme, ça clique tout seul, et ensuite impossible de cliquer ! Le curseur bouge correctement, mais le clic ne fonctionne pas, sauf en haut où il ouvre le menu déroulant, mais je ne peux pas cliquer ensuite. Et impossible aussi d'avoir accès à ma barre d'icônes. 
Au bout d'un moment, j'arrive à récupérer ma barre d'icônes et je navigue normalement, mais si je fais défiler un texte ou que je clique quelque part, le clic est à nouveau "bloqué". Ca vient et ça vient depuis quelques jours, quand c'est juste ponctuel ça va mais l'autre jour ça a été bloqué tout l'après-midi, j'ai beau redémarrer, pareil.
Il y a quelques mois, j'avais déjà eu ce soucis mais ça n'a duré que deux jours, ensuite plus rien à signaler... Mais là c'est quotidien et vraiment gênant.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ? Je ne pense pas que ça vienne vraiment du touchpad vu que ça me fait ça dès le démarrage, sans que je n'ai à cliquer quelque part.


----------



## mdia (9 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème voire pire : la flèche se met à selectionner les fichiers de façon désordonnée sur le bureau, je navigue de haut en bas sans le vouloir, parfois tout rentre dans l'ordre. J'ai fouillé dans les préferences sans résultat.


----------



## le.pilou (23 Novembre 2009)

Visiblement le trackpad macbook n'est pas très au point... Vous avez résolut votre problème ?


----------



## mdia (24 Novembre 2009)

On m'a suggéré de réinitialiser le touchpad en appuyant dessus avec la paume de la main pendant 20 à 30 secondes. Ceci est resté sans effet.


----------



## tombom (25 Novembre 2009)

y'a une mise a jour du trackpad qui a été proposé il y a qq temps... a t'elle etait effectuée ? 
(-> menu pomme / mise a jour / bien lire TOUT ce qui pourrait etre ecris relatif a cette mise ajour... je dis ca parce que certaine mise a jour necessite de cliquer sur le fichier telechargé pour l'installer... mais c'est specifié... il suffit de lire...)


----------



## ppierre (29 Novembre 2009)

mdia a dit:


> J'ai le même problème voire pire : la flèche se met à selectionner les fichiers de façon désordonnée sur le bureau, je navigue de haut en bas sans le vouloir, parfois tout rentre dans l'ordre. J'ai fouillé dans les préferences sans résultat.



Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problème similaire avec un MacBook de septembre 2009. Je l'ai amené au vendeur qui l'a pris pour réparation sous garantie. Il a donné comme raison un blocage mécanique du bouton du touchpad. J'attends encore la machine.

Certains réparent le problème avec un peu de papier.
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/...Trackpad-Problem-with-Origami-Paper?art_pos=6

Cordialement,

Pierre


----------



## drfloyd (1 Décembre 2009)

mais bordel c'est incroyable, tous les nouveaux Mac rencontrent des problemes de finition ! A quoi joue Apple !!!

Ils transforment leurs Mac en PC bas de gamme ??????


----------



## bohemian (7 Décembre 2009)

je viens de rencontrer un problème similaire (je vais expliquer les différentes étapes pour les utilisateurs qui rencontreraient le pb -sur un MB 13" late 2008) :

1/ mon tap ne marche plus
2/ je vais dans les prefs systèmes pour régler ça (bug connu) en désactivant puis réactivant le tap to click
3/ manque de bol, le click ne répond plus dès ce moment, ma session devient inutilisable
4/ je fais un SMC reset (+reset des fichiers de préf): ça remarche un instant puis plus rien, même en pressant fort, en essayant plusieurs endroits de pression
5/ je veux tenter un reset nvram, pram avec la coombinaison de touche adéquate mais comme j'ai une protection firmware activée, j'ai bypassée cette protection via un démarrage en sigle-mode user et ai finalement inactivé tout court la protection (sans passer par la solution officielle du DVD d'install que je n'avais pas avec moi car étant au boulot) pour éviter les mauvaises surprises en cas de récidive (le trackpad devient inutilisable dans le mode de sélection de boot,  et dans les autres environnements).
6/ ça ne marche pas
6bis/ je refais un SMC reset (attention à ne pas trop jouer avec ça)
ça remarche, je croise les doigts (pas envie d'investiguer sur la cause ayant eu un kernel panic récemment, si ça récidive ->install avec transfert des dossiers hormis les prefs via timemachineou méthode origami comme énoncé au dessus)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Je ré up ce topic car depuis la MAJ de firefox le clique a deux doight en même temps bug par moment en gros il affiche rien par de correction par exemple, quelqu'un a le même probleme que moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Petit up toujours le même problème c'est assez embêtant parfois de plus pouvoir faire un copier/coller avec la souris.


----------

